# Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Aug. 2006)

Hi.

Hatte ja schon mal geschrieben das meine Seerose __ Aurora nur verkrüppelte Blätter hat.
Hab die dann alle abgeschnitten und sie hat auch wieder viele normale Blätter getrieben.

Nun wundere ich mich schon seit einiger Zeit warum die Blätter nach und nach verfaulen.
Heute habe ich mal genauer in den Topf geschaut.  Da kam mir schon der typische faulige Geruch entgegen. Das Rhizom ist total verfault, nur die Rhizomspitze noch nicht. Hab dann das faulige entfernt und das restlich Rhizom erst mal nur in Kies gepflanzt, damit es nicht weiter fault.

Warum ist das Rhizom plötzlich verfault? Ist es etwa eine Krankheit, evtl. Kopffäule?

Hab sie wie immer gepflantz, sh. *Bild*.


----------



## Khitomer (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo Mirko

in Sachen Seerosen scheinst du den gleichen GEschmack zu haben wie ich  Ich fand die __ Aurora auch sehr schön und hab jetzt eine Siux. Als ich mit Werdner (nymphaion.de) telefoniert hab um mich beraten zu lassen, hat er mir gesagt, er würde die Siux empfehlen, da die Aurora manchmal einfach nicht gedeihen will in gewissen Teichen. Und man könne nicht im Voraus sagen, ob ihr der Teich passen wird.

Noch eine Frage: Was für eine Farbe hat die Blüte deiner Siux? Sie sollen doch etwas ins orange gehen..? Meine sind aber nur rosa... 

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hi Mirko,

die Kopffäule nennt sich so, weil das Rhizom vom Kopf (Spitze) anfängt weich zu werden und dann fault. 
Außerdem wären innerhalb kurzer Zeit alle Deine Seerosen hinüber, da sich der Pilz im gesamten Wasser verbreitet.
Da Du Deine Seerosen aus einer doch recht sicheren Quelle hast, kann ich es mir nicht so recht vorstellen... zumal Werner um die Kopffäule und ihre Auswirkungen weiß.
Ich vermute, dass durch die "offenen" Stielreste der abgeschnittenen Blätter Pilze/Bakterien in das Rhizom gelangt sind und sich ans Werk gemacht haben. 

Ich hoffe, Du hast die Schnittstelle mit Holzkohle desinfiziert? Gerade, wenn das Rhizom schon so geschwächt ist, würde ich das auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Also meine __ Sioux sieht auch nicht unbedingt orange aus, genau wie meine Chrysantha. Sie sehen auch eher rosa aus.

Hier hast du mal ein paar Bilder meiner Sioux.


 

 

 





@ Annett: 
Da bin ich erst mal beruhigt das es nicht die Kopffäule ist.

Hab die Schnittstelle noch nicht mit Holzkohle desinfiziert, werd es aber gleich machen.


----------



## Khitomer (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo Mirko,

Hab jetzt auch ein Bild von meiner Siux, weiss aber nicht genau, wie viele Tage die Blüte schon offefn war, weil es zwischendurch immer mal wieder geregenet hat... 
 

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Elfriede (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe auch Probleme mit meiner ersten Auora, es scheint ihr in meinem Teich einfach nicht zu gefallen. Ich habe sie im April gepflanzt und sie machte auf Anhieb viele, viele kleine Blätter. Nach und nach wurden die Blätter immer noch kleiner. Jetzt erreichen die größeren Blätter nur mehr den Durchmesser einer 2 Euro Münze. Beim Einsetzen habe ich ihr drei Düngekegel als Start gegeben. 

Gestern habe ich endlich eine Knospe entdeckt, nicht größer als ein kleiner Fingernagel, obwohl schon knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche.  Ich  bin schon  mächtig neugierig auf die Blüte, die sicher winzig ausfallen wird. Sobald sie blüht, werde ich ein Foto einstellen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo, noch einmal,

ich vergaß zu sagen, dass alle anderen Seerosen herrlich blühen, ich habe mehr als 30 Stück im Teich, alles Ableger von sieben gekauften Pflanzen.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Im Vergleich zu meiner, wächst ja deine wunderbar. Meine Hat zur Zeit 3 Blätter.


Hab noch mal ne Frage zu meiner '__ Director George T. Moore'. Hab sie erst mitte Juli bekommen. Dann hat sie durch den Umpflanzschock erst mal alle Blätter abgeworfen. Jetzt treibt sie schön Blätter. Aber mit einer Blüte werde ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr rechnen können oder?


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo Mirko,

ich hatte ja letztes Jahr eine tropische Seerose von Werner erstanden. Meine hatte schon Knospen dran und blühte auch sehr fleißig weiter. Leider brachte ich die Pflanze nicht über unseren dunklen Winter. Nur im Aquarium überlebte ein Ableger dieser viviparen Sorte. Der sitz seit geraumer Zeit im Teich, macht nur wenige Blätter (ist auch gut so) und hat gerade seine 3.Knospe. Ich hoffe, er bildet eine Knolle oder bleibt so klein.. im Aquarium ist nicht viel Platz!
Wenn Du Glück hast, zeigt Dir Deine vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Blüten. Mit mehr würde ich nicht rechnen! Kümmere Dich lieber schon mal darum, wie Du sie überwintern möchtest.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hi.

Wenn sie keine Knolle bildet, werde ich sie im Aquarium überwintern wenn sie eine bildet werde ich versuchen sie nach Werners Anleitung zu überwintern.

Eigentlich könne man ja auch beides machen. Die Pflanze von der Knolle entfernen und die Knolle im Keller und die Pflanze im Auarium überwintern.


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hi Mirko,

ich hatte mich da vor einiger Zeit mit jemanden mal drüber unterhalten... die Knollen sind anfangs z.T. nur so groß wie eine Erbse :?
Bei meiner Mutterpflanze habe ich im letzten Herbst wahrscheinlich nicht gründlich genug gesucht. Mal schauen, was der Nachwuchs dieses Jahr fabriziert. 
Noch dürfte er gerade so ins kleine Aquarium passen. 
Im größeren Becken mit den Barschen dürfte er nur sehr schlecht über den Winter kommen. Die fressen ja fast alles kurz und klein.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich ist meine __ Aurora aufgeblüht. Die Farbe ist wirklich hell orange, wie ich meine. Wie vermutet ist die Blüte winzig, etwa 4-5 cm groß. Auf einem Foto sind ihre winzigen Blätter im Vergleich zu den Blättern einer weißen __ Zwergseerose zu sehen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Aurora in der Regel nicht größer wird oder ob das schwache Wachstum eher auf die Bedingungen in meinem Teich zurückzuführen ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Ich glaub die __ Aurora ist eine der kleinsten Seerosen. Der Wasserstand sollte auch nur 15-20 cm sein.

So viele Blätter hatte meine auch schon und dann ist das Rhizom verfault.


Musst mal die nächsten Tage die Blüte Fotografieren. Es soll ja die Seerose mit dem größten Farbänderungen sein.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo Mirko, 

ich werde die Blütenfarbe die nächsten Tage bneobachten und Fotos machen.

Schade dass bei Deiner __ Aurora das Rhizom verfault ist, war denn kein gesundes Stück mehr zu retten? Meine hatte etwa die doppelte Blattmenge, aber ich habe sie abgenommen um größere Blätter zu bekommen, denn ich wusste nicht, dass sie von der Zucht her so klein ist, ich dachte vielmehr, sie hätte zu wenig Kraft bzw. Dünger für so viele Blätter. Der Wasserstand ist an ihrem jetzigen Standort mit 15 cm in Ordnung.

MIt Dank und lieben Grüßen


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Doch es ist noch was übrig. Hab noch 2 oder 3 kleine Rhizom Stücken, die auch schon wieder Blätter treiben.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo Mirko,

schön, dass Deine __ Aurora wieder austreibt.
Die Farbe meiner Blüte hat sich noch kaum verändert, sie war heute nur um eine Spur rosiger. Mit Fotos schaut es hier die nächsten zwei Tage nicht günstig aus, es ist heftiger Sturm zu erwarten, der meinem Teich hoffentlich etwas Abkühlung bringen wird, das Wasser hat nämlich zur Zeit 33°.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hallo Sachiel,

es gibt mindestens noch zwei weitere Gründe, weshalb Rhizome faulen können:
- Es ist zu tief eingepflanzt: Der Austrieb *muss oberhalb *des Substrates liegen. Unbedingt.
- Es wurde humoses Substrat verwendet: Am besten geeignet ist Lehm, auf jeden Fall nur mit anorganischem Dünger düngen.

Na, es sollte mich schon schwer wundern, wenn Deine tropische Seerose (und die George T. Moore ist eine einfache Sorte...) noch blüht und Du sie über den Winter bekommst (auf welche Methode auch immer). Ich habe letztlich die tropischen Seerosen aufgegeben, weil die Ergebnisse doch sehr vom Zufall abhängig waren. Habe es hell/dunkel/warm/kühl/im Glas etc. versucht. Und dann hat mir ein Händler tropischer Seerosen erzählt, dass er selbst auch gar nichts zu überwintern versucht, sondern jedes Frühjahr neu bestellt. Da habe ich es dann drangegeben und lasse es bei meinem pflegeleichten __ Lotos. Ich will Dich nicht verunsichern, habe bei mir aber nur ausnahmsweise herausgefunden, warum eine Seerose nun eingegangen oder hervorragend durch den Winter gekommen ist...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hi Stefan.



> es gibt mindestens noch zwei weitere Gründe, weshalb Rhizome faulen können:
> - Es ist zu tief eingepflanzt: Der Austrieb muss oberhalb des Substrates liegen. Unbedingt.
> - Es wurde humoses Substrat verwendet: Am besten geeignet ist Lehm, auf jeden Fall nur mit anorganischem Dünger düngen.


 Davon ist keins der beiden der Fall.
Hab sie wie auf dem Bild eingepflanzt. -> *Bild*





> Na, es sollte mich schon schwer wundern, wenn Deine tropische Seerose (und die George T. Moore ist eine einfache Sorte...) noch blüht und Du sie über den Winter bekommst (auf welche Methode auch immer). Ich habe letztlich die tropischen Seerosen aufgegeben, weil die Ergebnisse doch sehr vom Zufall abhängig waren. Habe es hell/dunkel/warm/kühl/im Glas etc. versucht. Und dann hat mir ein Händler tropischer Seerosen erzählt, dass er selbst auch gar nichts zu überwintern versucht, sondern jedes Frühjahr neu bestellt. Da habe ich es dann drangegeben und lasse es bei meinem pflegeleichten __ Lotos. Ich will Dich nicht verunsichern, habe bei mir aber nur ausnahmsweise herausgefunden, warum eine Seerose nun eingegangen oder hervorragend durch den Winter gekommen ist...


 Hab mir jetzt überlegt sie einfach im Auqarium zu überwintern. Ein kleines 54 Liter Becken. Bei ca. 22-25 °C, einem Wasserstand von ca. 15 cm und 12-14 h Beleuchtung.
Mein "Tigerlotus" (mit Schwimmblättern) wächst im Aquarium hervoragend und das ist eine schwierigere Seerosen Art. Hab ihn aber rausgeschmissen, da meine anderen Pflanzen unter den Schwimmblättern gelitten haben.

Meinst du mit dem Händler tropischer Seerosen, Werner?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerosen Rhizom verfault! Wieso?*

Hier noch mal ein Bild meiner __ Helvola, die heute zum ersten mal geblüht hat.


----------

